# Connecting via Tata Indicom LG 350T Walky



## desertwind (Nov 28, 2006)

I was trying to connect to internet using my new Tata Indicom Walky via usb cable. It's connecting on my friends lappy (using Win XP, and the dialer that comes with the cable). But in my GNU box (Sabayon GNU/Linux) i configured wvdial, but it refuses to connect. Anyone who's able to connect successully can share their xperience.

This the output of wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: AT+CRM=1
AT+CRM=1
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT#777
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT#777
CONNECT
--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.
--> Starting pppd at Tue Nov 28 23:04:16 2006
--> Pid of pppd: 13976
--> Disconnecting at Tue Nov 28 23:04:17 2006
--> The PPP daemon has died: No ppp module error (exit code = 4)
--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.
--> I guess that's it for now, exiting
--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 4)


and this is my wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem Type = USB Modem
Phone = #777
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = AT+CRM=1
FlowControl= Hardware (CRTSCTS)
Username = internet
Password = internet
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Stupid Mode = 1
Baud = 115200


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 29, 2006)

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Modem Type = USB Modem
Baud = 115200
Phone = #777
Username = internet
Password = internet1
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = AT+CRM=1
FlowControl= Hardware (CRTSCTS)
Stupid Mode = 1
Carrier Check = no


try this^^ and also try changing the usb modem with "Analog Modem"


----------



## desertwind (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll try that for sure. But the same password 'internet' was working on my friends pc.


----------



## knight17 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am also using the password "internet" to connect walky in XP.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 30, 2006)

either use r connect script... i was using rconnect script in past to connect net viat tata walky.

or 
first fire this command as root
wvdialconf /etc/wvdial
than type this command in terminal again as root
nano /etc/ppp/options

and add #in line where ever u find lcp


----------



## desertwind (Dec 1, 2006)

The problem was with the pppd which is unsupported in that kernel. A bit of googling did the trick. Working perfectly now in FC6 with same conf file.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 1, 2006)

BTW, forgot to ask you, what kernel version was that?


----------



## desertwind (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it's 2.6 itself. But i don't think it's a problem with kernel version. Most prolly, the kernel will be compiled without pppd module. Anyway, I wanted to go back to FC, and is quite happy now.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi guys i,m using TATA Indicom 350T but serial cable,any body help me ,what can i do changes my configrtion.
my _*wvdial.conf*_
[Modem]
modem=/dev/ttys0
Baud=115200
setVolume=0
DialCommand=ATDT
init1=ATZ
init2=AT+CRM=1
FlowControl=Hardware(CRTSCTS)
[Dialer TATA]
username=internet
password=internet
Phone=#777
StupidMode=1
Inherits=modem0

_*resolv.conf*_

Service named start
nameserver 202.138.103.100
nameserver 202.138.97.193
nameserver 127.0.0.1

its my confgration dialup connection but plz i want 2 be connect through USB.plzz help me whats change in my configrtion nd 2nd query is how can i find server ip.
Thanx 4 Reply


----------



## JGuru (Dec 1, 2006)

@Learner_Learner. *You better change your avatar (pic). Since @Tuxfan is already using this avatar!!!*


----------



## desertwind (Dec 1, 2006)

You can follow the config file that i've provided. It works perfectly for USB cable.

enter 'sudo wvdial' after configuring. you'll find something similar to below in output

--> primary   DNS address 203.197.12.30
--> pppd: 3
--> secondary DNS address 202.54.1.18

Note that down and enter into resolv.conf


----------



## mehulved (Dec 1, 2006)

@JGuru, it's OK for him to have that pic. A few others on the forum have it too.


----------



## RajuTiwari (Dec 2, 2006)

*How 2 Setup"TataIndicom LSP350T" in FC5.PLZZ ? ME*

Hi BROTHERS,I'm new to linux from today. I has just installed FC5. Now I have a trouble bcoz i want 2 setup dial-up internet connection through USB data cable.Plz explain in detail and step by step & i don't know any linux CMDs. I had always been a Windows fan and I hope that all of u out there will convert me into a linux fan.
ISP Details:

ISP:-Tata Indicom
walky model no:-LSP 350T
Speed:-115Kbps 

Thanks in ADVANCE,I am waiting for your reply.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 2, 2006)

ThanK u tech_your_future nd jGuru u r saying changed my avatar.ok
now i'm changing avatar.I think ur problem from my avatar not me.is it right.
Hey desertwind i changed but says modem not respond.plzz help nd guide step by step .
I again saying ThanK u all Guys.Plzz reply me


----------



## JGuru (Dec 2, 2006)

@Mehul, Many people having the same avatar creates a bit of confusion!!! I hope you
understand that my friend. 

 @Learner_Learner, OK, good that you have changed your avatar. I feel each should have their
 own identity.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 2, 2006)

Every time upload avatar(80*80,size-2KB) is says "Upload of file failed".help me


----------



## mehulved (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: How 2 Setup"TataIndicom LSP350T" in FC5.PLZZ ? ME*



			
				RajuTiwari said:
			
		

> Hi BROTHERS,I'm new to linux from today. I has just installed FC5. Now I have a trouble bcoz i want 2 setup dial-up internet connection through USB data cable.Plz explain in detail and step by step & i don't know any linux CMDs. I had always been a Windows fan and I hope that all of u out there will convert me into a linux fan.
> ISP Details:
> 
> ISP:-Tata Indicom
> ...


 Go through the this thread. Your answers are given here.


----------



## RajuTiwari (Dec 2, 2006)

Understand Guys,i'm a new user of linux.
1st i changed my data baud of my phone,115200.
2nd i configured wvdial .
[Dialer Defaults]
Modem Type = USB Modem
Phone = #777
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = AT+CRM=1
FlowControl= Hardware (CRTSCTS)
Username = internet
Password = internet
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Stupid Mode = 1
Baud = 115200

now 3rd
type in root "sudo wvdial" then warning msg
*-->Wvdial: internet dialer version 1.54.0
-->warning:section [Dialer Defaults] does not exist inwvdial.conf.
-->cannot open usb modem:No such file or directory
-->cannot open usb modem:No such file or directory
-->cannot open usb modem:No such file or directory*

what wrong with me guys,plz help me
thanks in advance


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2006)

in debian based distros and probably fedora also u need to set useraccnt and passwd in /etc/ppp/pap-secrets or /etc/ppp/chap-secrets


----------



## RajuTiwari (Dec 2, 2006)

but i,m succesfully connected through serial cable but every 10 minuts aftter my system hangs.plzz help me


----------



## desertwind (Dec 2, 2006)

if you're connecting through usb cable, change your baud rate in phone to "USB".

and then run wvdialconf.

If your modem is successfully detected, edit your /etc/wvdial.conf accordingly.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 3, 2006)

I tried brother but my computer saying :-
*-->Wvdial: internet dialer version 1.54.0
-->warning:section [Dialer Defaults] does not exist inwvdial.conf.
-->cannot open usb modem:No such file or directory
-->cannot open usb modem:No such file or directory
-->cannot open usb modem:No such file or directory*
Help me brother.

ThanX 4 reply


----------



## subratabera (Dec 3, 2006)

> These are the steps that need to be followed
> 
> Check out whether you have wvdial software installed in your system. For FC4 it is automatically installed, so no issues..
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## knight17 (Dec 9, 2006)

I finally made it 
Here is my wvdial.conf file you may find it useful 

```
[Modem0] 
Modem=/dev/ttyACM0 
Baud=115200 
SetVolume=0 
Dial Command = ATDT 
init1=ATZ 
init2=AT+CRM=1
FlowControl= Hardware (CRTSCTS) 
[Dialer tata] 
Username= internet 
Password= internet 
Phone=#777 
Stupid Mode= 1 
Inherits = Modem0
```


----------



## diba_perfect (Dec 12, 2006)

got a very unique problem..dunno whether ne1 else has ever faced this or not..whenever I surf the net using the USB-Modem arrangement in my walky the connexion gets d/c even with the slightest of the electrical disturbances(like switching on a light, connecting the charger, voltage fluctuations)..this results in a d/c every 10-15 mins..just clueless abt how 2 get rid of this bug!!it's very very frustrating indeed to reconnect it time and again like this..even the connection says "modem not found" when I try 2 reconnect immediately after d/c..it's then that I have to manually unplug and 're-plug' the USB connexion at the back of my desktop that the modem is "found" again..real irritating stuff..result of a poor quality intrument I guess..


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 12, 2006)

only option is use serial cable! If u want more info about it than search rimweb.in in rconnect section.
and this is not a linux problem it has something to do with usb.


----------

